# Qctp Easy Release Handle



## roadie33 (Apr 21, 2015)

After seeing Garageguy make his, I decided to quit procrastinating and make one for mine. Had to make a new center bolt also as I didn't want to change my gearing to do metric threads. I ended up using a piece of an old 4x4 axle I had annealed a while back. They are about 1-1/2" and are good 4140 steel, it turns real nice if you anneal them first.
I drilled and reamed the nut to .540 and tapped it using a  5/8 X 11 TPI Hand tap. Made the new bolt using 3/4" 1018 turned down to 5/8". Then I cut 5/8" x 11 threads with a die on both ends. Had to make a new T-nut and drill and tap it also. Used a piece of 1/2" rod turned down and tapped both ends for 7/16" x 14 tpi. After it was all together and tightened down I marked on the nut where I wanted the new handle to point to, drilled and tapped it for the new handle.
As you can see I still need to make a ball for the handle.
That will be the next project, Ball Turning attachment for the lathe.


----------

